# Rusted screw question



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ordered some new cutter blades for my pliers and found out I can't get the old ones off. The screws are stripped and I can't budge them. Anyone have a trick to get them out?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*A small drill bit and an easy-out. It will hard on a screw that small though, but i have done it.*

*A vise and drill press would be awesome to use.*


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I would first use a thin oil(I like sewing machine oil) heat it a little w/ propane, and then use a small chisel to try to make grooves that you can use a screwdriver on. If that doesn't work, try taking something(homemade tools) w/ a very sharp point and tap it off center counter clockwise to break it loose. Shadetree I know. Good Luck.

Skip


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

They make special screw extractors for just that purpose. They havea special drill that will make a "V" in the screw head, then the extractor will grab it and remove it. You can get a set of different sizes for about 20 or 25 dollars at Sears or Lowes or auto parts stores.

Charles

Pensacola


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

PB Blaster Penetrating Catalyst is some amazing stuff!!

I've been able to break bolts loose that I NEVER thought would come loose.

They sell it at Walmart, and most Parts houses but, ONLY use PB Blaster. the others just don't compare.

you may be able to use one of those hammer-whacker-reverse-screw-drivers, dunno what the real name is.........

impact screwdriver??


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Appreciate the help everyone. I'll give it a try.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I do it all the time. That's how I got my call sign, "Old Flat Head". I rebuild old flathead engines.

Try PB Blaster or I use one that is better, "Aerokroil", not available at stores. www.kanolabs.com. Soak it a few days, then try a small tip impact driver.

If that does not work, it is time for the famous, "Heat Wrench". First try a heat gun or hair dryer, sometimes that is enough. If not, I try my propane torch next. If that does not do it, I use my acetelyne torch.

Go slow and give each step time to work. I have a set of the screw extractors mentioned earlier and they do help - sometimes.

Good luck

:mmmbeer Tom


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Aerokroil is available at Motion Industries on Palafox- they sell it there!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Problem solved. I found some special screw extractors from Lowes. Worked like a charm. Both screws came out easily.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

oldflathead I do it all the time. 

Try PB Blaster or I use one that is better, "Aerokroil", not available at stores. Soak it a few days, then try a small tip impact driver. If that does not work, it is time for the famous, "Heat Wrench". First try a heat gun or hair dryer, sometimes that is enough. If not, I try my propane torch next. If that does not do it, I use my acetelyne torch.

Tom

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the tip, with the heat wrench Tom.

One item that I have found useful is a roto zip. I'll cut a slot groove in the head, and then use a big flathead screwdriver and it is very effective.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Private Pilot (5/2/2009)*Problem solved. I found some special screw extractors from Lowes. Worked like a charm. Both screws came out easily.


What brand? Do you have the Lowe's item number? Thanks.


----------

